# my Bengal Izzy



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

this is Izzy, my brown spotted Bengal!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a pretty cat!!! I have always wanted a Bengal or a Savannah or a Maine **** or a Norwegian Forest Cat or a .....


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

aww! Bengal's are lovely


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She looks kitten-ish, she isn't full grown, is she? I think her eyes are adorable.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Look at the little sweetheart.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a pretty little face!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> She looks kitten-ish, she isn't full grown, is she? I think her eyes are adorable.


no, she's 13 weeks


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

xTania said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > She looks kitten-ish, she isn't full grown, is she? I think her eyes are adorable.
> ...


Thanks, I think she is beautiful. Very large for her age. I thought she was older by her size, but her eyes make her seem young. I really like the pics of her head sleeping in the hand. Very sweet.


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> xTania said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Heidi n Q":googc93q]She looks kitten-ish, she isn't full grown, is she? I think her eyes are adorable.
> ...


Thanks, I think she is beautiful. Very large for her age. I thought she was older by her size, but her eyes make her seem young. I really like the pics of her head sleeping in the hand. Very sweet.[/quote:googc93q]

yeh, i think it's the way the picture's have been taken, she's tiny LOL! the picture's have made her look bigger than she actually is


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

so gorgeous!!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

She's a sweetie, what a minxie face


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow, She;s Gorgeous


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for all the lovely comments


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart she's soooooo beautiful...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's such a little beauty!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

thankyou all!


----------

